# personal trainers



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

The gym I joined a few months ago advertised that at joining you got a free personal training assesment and training session. Well today they finally hired a trainer and my "session" is tomorrow at 4. Have any of you gone thru a personal training session and if so what can I expect. He watched my workout tonight and said he will "turn it on its head" tomorrow. I am doing to many reps and too light a weight I guess. My session is suppose to last an hour. I am nervous now


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

It all depends on the trainer and how they like to work. Some of them just look at ways to gently improve your workout and some will set up a workout that leaves you very sore because they are trying to get you fit much faster than the other method. Ideally you will have a trainer that listens well to what kind of workout you want and can suggest alternative exercises for ones that cause you pain.

In general it is a lot like a class, they will show you an exercise and then have you do the reps they want and then move onto the next exercise. The benefit is that they can make sure you have good form and correct any problems before you cause damage by doing it wrong.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Thanks, I just got home and OH MY I can't lift my arms. We just worked on arms today and I have never worked that hard, my muscles actually just quit at one point. He is very nice, but firm, doesn't yell but encourages constantly. I have one more free session next week to work on the rest of the body and cardio. Then I have to decide if I want to pay for more sessions. I am way more out of shape than I thought.


----------

